# Mill Arbor Spindle Spacer And Dust Cover.



## Picker62 (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking at the parts explosion m1-89 spacer I have tried to find one with no luck. Is it possible that someone has the dimension for this part so it can be made. It look like a straight spacer with a lock screw, but not sure how wide (thick) it should be. Then looking at the dust collars are they just reversed bored cup plugs, and are they empty or do they have machine felt inside them.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2015)

Picker,

I thought that I would be able to reach inside the headstock of the parts MFC that I have and measure the spacer.  But because of the large back gear, I can only barely see it, let alone get calipers to it.  My best guess is that it is about 5/32" thick.  And that it does not have a set screw in it.  Someone with a currently disassembled machine will have to answer.

On the dust covers, they look like cup-style freeze plugs with a hole in them.  They act as bearing shields, not seals.  They are empty (no felt or rubber inside).


----------



## Picker62 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 30, 2015)

I PROBABLY HAVE THE PARTS.  JOEL


----------



## Picker62 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have still been checking for more information on this Milling machine and have found the the set screws in the machine have #4 lead shot installed before the set screw. This keeps the set screws from damaging the the shafts and threads that the set screw come in contact with. This has been a interesting search on this mill.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 3, 2016)

Later, the shot was replaced by short brass rod.


----------



## Picker62 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update. That will be quicker to find in a smaller volume than lead shot.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 3, 2016)

A short piece of Delrin or Nylon rod would most likely work just as well as the brass or lead. I always keep a length of plastic welding rod around for just such purposes.


----------

